# Allen Edmonds Walden Loafer



## Cappyhill12 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a quick question...

Just got a pair of AE Walden loafers. I usually wear Alden, but after quite a bit of research I decided that the AE Walden was the best looking classic penny loafer/weejun-like shoe for me. 

After a week's wear the AE Waldens are still pretty stiff, not as comfy as I thought they would be. Do the Waldens soften up and conform to your feet after a while? 

What I like about Alden Cape Cod collection so much is that they wear in perfect and the leather becomes soft but sturdy.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Good questions...anyone?

I have a question myself for AE Walden owners: the ones shown below are from eBay. Does the Walden leather crack up like this after wear? or has this seller just badly mistreated this pair?

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/bghulpqmkkgrhqqhcqesll1.jpg/
https://img706.imageshack.us/i/bghupwb2kkgrhqyhd4esncf.jpg/


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

The Waldens do soften up and mold to your feet over time, but since they are corrected grain, they will not soften as much as a pair of calf or shells will. 

As for the cracking, I haven't seen it on either of my pair, but I could see the corrected grain do that after many, many years. 

The Walden is a solid upgrade to the Bass and Sebago penny loafers, but they do not compare to the LHS or a calf model.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Good questions...anyone?
> 
> I have a question myself for AE Walden owners: the ones shown below are from eBay. Does the Walden leather crack up like this after wear? or has this seller just badly mistreated this pair?
> 
> ...


I've had my Waldens for a bit over a year and the leather has cracked in a similar way; I think that's pretty normal.

Personally I found them very comfortable from the start, they didn't need much of a breaking in period.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

*I don't care for my Waldens*

I will have to be the voice of dissent here. I bought a pair of Waldens several years ago to replace my Weejuns. They never became very comfortable for me and sit in my closet, unloved. I much prefer the fit of Alden Cape Cods. I have heard from some sources that the Walden is corrected-grain, others that they are full-grain and I can't tell for sure. Mine have not cracked like the ones DD posted. I keep meaning to post them for sale on the Forum.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

My Waldens have some of this type of cracking, although in real-life it looks more like "wrinkles" than dry cracking. Also, it is only really on the top of the shoe, not the rest of the locations shown in those photos, but I guess the amount of the wrinkling would be highly dependent on the individual's wear.

My Waldens were very comfortable from the get-go - no "breaking in" period whatsoever. Honestly, in almost any AE shoe (with exception which I've previously posted about), an 11.5 EEE fits like a glove - I have not experienced any period for which I would consider the shoes to be uncomfortable.

I enjoy my Waldens for what they are - a penny loafer several steps up in comfort, construction, and appearance from today's Weejun but decidedly below premium Alden-level quality/pricing. I will say, though, that in terms of pure satisfaction, my AE Camerons are my favorite of the AE penny loafer line...the leather is simply much higher quality. I hope AE brings the Cameron back someday.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Also, if it helps, my AE Sheltons have some of this style wrinkling at stress points...again, not anything that I find unsightly when wearing them, just mentioning the Sheltons as another data point for AE's "Polished Cobbler" leather.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I just got a list of AE sale shoes from one of our members and it has the Walden in brown, 42473. Does anyone know anything about this model? They certainly don't list it as available for retail sale.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone care to comment on the sizing of these or any similarly lasted AEs? It would be particularly helpful if you could compair them to Sperrys or Barrie-last Aldens. I've got my eye on a pair of these.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My Waldens (since sold) struck me as running a touch narrow (same with my AE Everett loafers) so I had to go with a 8E instead of my usual loafer size of 8D/8.5C.  I'm also an 8D in the Barrie and an 8.5D in Sperry Billfish. 

The comments above are correct - the Waldens are corrected grain, but a step up from Weejuns and the like, i.e. better than average quality corrected grain.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a pair of Everetts which are made on the same last as the Walden. Mine are 11eee and they do not have as much toe room as a pair of 11E Sperry Authentic Originals or 11E Barrie lasted Aldens. They have plenty of room for me through the ball of the foot, just not enough big toe room.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

ds23pallas said:


> I will have to be the voice of dissent here. I bought a pair of Waldens several years ago to replace my Weejuns. They never became very comfortable for me and sit in my closet, unloved. I much prefer the fit of Alden Cape Cods. I have heard from some sources that the Walden is corrected-grain, others that they are full-grain and I can't tell for sure. Mine have not cracked like the ones DD posted. I keep meaning to post them for sale on the Forum.


You are not the olny one. LD, who posts here and on SF actually had a discussion with the AE CEO about the Walden. I do not understand why someone doesn't come out with a classic calf penny loafer. I know Alden has one, but it is priced in a really prepostorous way. This is a gerat looking loafer but it is navy blue: 
Although great looking, navy doesn't work for me.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> compair


Jeez...shoes on the brain.

Thanks for the reviews, gentlemen, they're very helpful.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

CM Wolff said:


> I will say, though, that in terms of pure satisfaction, my AE Camerons are my favorite of the AE penny loafer line...the leather is simply much higher quality. I hope AE brings the Cameron back someday.


Interesting, I've had a pair of Camerons for--I don't know--a long time. They are beautiful shoes. However, they are absolutely the least comfortable pair of AE's I've owned. And I've owned quite a few. They are practically new since I just can't handle the fit. I've moved on to the Alden LHS...but still think about having them stretched to see if I can get them comfortable. Penny loafers are usually very comfortable shoes for me. I've come to wonder if AE just doesn't do penny loafters well.


----------



## Ira GruberI (Aug 11, 2017)

ds23pallas said:


> *I don't care for my Waldens*
> 
> I will have to be the voice of dissent here. I bought a pair of Waldens several years ago to replace my Weejuns. They never became very comfortable for me and sit in my closet, unloved. I much prefer the fit of Alden Cape Cods. I have heard from some sources that the Walden is corrected-grain, others that they are full-grain and I can't tell for sure. Mine have not cracked like the ones DD posted. I keep meaning to post them for sale on the Forum.


----------



## Ira GruberI (Aug 11, 2017)

Cardinals5 said:


> My Waldens (since sold) struck me as running a touch narrow (same with my AE Everett loafers) so I had to go with a 8E instead of my usual loafer size of 8D/8.5C. I'm also an 8D in the Barrie and an 8.5D in Sperry Billfish.
> 
> The comments above are correct - the Waldens are corrected grain, but a step up from Weejuns and the like, i.e. better than average quality corrected grain.


 I found this post while looking for the Allen Edmonds Walden penny loafer at Shoe Bank (Allen Edmonds 2nd quality and discontinued style website) and need to correct the misconceptions of "corrected-grain" leather by ds23pallas.

While cheaply made shoes - poor quality leather, etc. -are always "corrected grain", corrected grain leather, as opposed to top-grain is not necessarily a sign of poor quality. Please refer to THE SHOE-SNOB BLOG.COM - Myth Buster - Corrected grain leather is always bad.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Ira GruberI said:


> I found this post while looking for the Allen Edmonds Walden penny loafer at Shoe Bank (Allen Edmonds 2nd quality and discontinued style website) and need to correct the misconceptions of "corrected-grain" leather by ds23pallas.
> 
> While cheaply made shoes - poor quality leather, etc. -are always "corrected grain", corrected grain leather, as opposed to top-grain is not necessarily a sign of poor quality. Please refer to THE SHOE-SNOB BLOG.COM - Myth Buster - Corrected grain leather is always bad.


First off, your opinion and the opinion of The Shoe Snob is purely your subjective analysis. Just because someone is from out of town or they have a website does not make them an expert, period.

Corrected grain leather may be a good choice for someone starting out who wishes to gain a desired look within their budget. There you have but one example showing that corrected grain is *NOT ALWAYS* bad as you and the Shoe Snob Blog have asserted.

Always does not leave room for anything other than 100% of the time. You and the Shoe Snob Blog are incorrect.*

Regards,

*Assuming of course that the shoe snob actually made such a ridiculous assertion.


----------



## jbeck6 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ira GruberI said:


> I found this post while looking for the Allen Edmonds Walden penny loafer at Shoe Bank (Allen Edmonds 2nd quality and discontinued style website) and need to correct the misconceptions of "corrected-grain" leather by ds23pallas.
> 
> While cheaply made shoes - poor quality leather, etc. -are always "corrected grain", corrected grain leather, as opposed to top-grain is not necessarily a sign of poor quality. Please refer to THE SHOE-SNOB BLOG.COM - Myth Buster - Corrected grain leather is always bad.


I know we like to be welcoming, but creating a new account to bump up an 8 year old thread to plug a blog that gives misinformed information is bizarre to say the least.

I have owned the corrected grain leather waldens (bought accidentally), and I assure you the leather is not as good as AE's normal leather. It not only feels like plastic but scratches easily and the scratches show through as a tan color that is really noticeable. For the price I bought them on the shoe bank I was ok with it ($58), but If I had paid anywhere near what AE charges for their other loafers I wouldn't have been a happy camper.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I am not commenting on the AE Walden specifically. And the assertion that Ira Gruberi made was plainly *"Corrected grain always bad."*

I have a pair of 1980's Hanover hand sewn unlined kiltie loafers in corrected grain leather. I picked them up NOS on Ebay.

They get very little wear because my rotation is so large but when I do, they look very similar to my Alden Cape Cod Collection kiltie loafers.

*The Aldens are infinitely superior in every way.* (!)

Yet as little as I wear the Hanovers in their old school, deep Ox Blood, *they look like a million bucks*.

And I dare say I have had a few complements on them too. (Knowing full well that I run with a low bunch.)

*Corrected grain leather is not always bad, that's all.*


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

I've been looking at rancourt penny loafers lately..


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Cannot go wrong with Rancourt.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> I am not commenting on the AE Walden specifically. And the assertion that Ira Gruberi made was plainly *"Corrected grain always bad."*
> 
> I have a pair of 1980's Hanover hand sewn unlined kiltie loafers in corrected grain leather. I picked them up NOS on Ebay.
> 
> ...


Go back and re-read Ira's post. I believe you've completely misinterpreted it. He said that corrected grain leather is not necessarily a sign of poor quality. Same as you're saying. He then referred to a blog that busted the myth that "corrected grain leather is always bad". Reading comprehension....it's a dying art.....


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

FLMike said:


> Go back and re-read Ira's post. I believe you've completely misinterpreted it. He said that corrected grain leather is not necessarily a sign of poor quality. Same as you're saying. He then referred to a blog that busted the myth that "corrected grain leather is always bad". Reading comprehension....it's a dying art.....


I believe you are incorrect in the comprehending the entirity of Ira's post.

Refer to post #17. * asterisk at the bottom.

Reading *comprehension* is indeed a dying art.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

127.72 MHz said:


> I believe you are incorrect in the comprehending the entirity of Ira's post.
> 
> Refer to post #17. * asterisk at the bottom.
> 
> Reading *comprehension* is indeed a dying art.


Read it again. I believe that the blog is "busting the myth" that corrected grain is always bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Once again, in post #17 I say;
*Assuming of course that the shoe snob actually made such a ridiculous assertion.

If there was any confusion jbeck6 also noted it. post #18.


----------

